# in out thermometer



## zoeboe (Jun 15, 2008)

hiya was just wondering what the difference is between the in and out temps on a thermometer and which one should i be using to measure the temperature in my viv?
thanks x


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

The in temp is from the probe on the end of the wire. The out temp is the sensor on the actual unit. You should be using the in temp if the probe is in your viv. The out temp will then be your room temp. Hope this helps.....:2thumb:


----------



## zoeboe (Jun 15, 2008)

shaolinmaster said:


> The in temp is from the probe on the end of the wire. The out temp is the sensor on the actual unit. You should be using the in temp if the probe is in your viv. The out temp will then be your room temp. Hope this helps.....:2thumb:


thats great, thanks! :notworthy:
my thermometer didn't come with anything instructions so i was fretting over which one was right.:bash:


----------



## zoeboe (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, also if i'm just using the probe do i have to take the sensor out or is it ok left in?
x


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

zoeboe said:


> Oh, also if i'm just using the probe do i have to take the sensor out or is it ok left in?
> x


The sensor is built in and it will constantly read from both the sensor and the probe. Just switch from each one with the in/out button. They work independently. It can read both at the same time without a conflict. Just make sure if you want the probe temp then you are on the in screen. : victory:


----------



## adam--r (Dec 12, 2006)

shaolinmaster said:


> The in temp is from the probe on the end of the wire. The out temp is the sensor on the actual unit. You should be using the in temp if the probe is in your viv. The out temp will then be your room temp. Hope this helps.....:2thumb:


Erm I think its the other way round ?? The probe is the out and the in is the unit ?


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

adam--r said:


> Erm I think its the other way round ?? The probe is the out and the in is the unit ?



I beg to differ.....On the model that I have (And all other models I have seen). Bearing in mind that they are mostly aquatic ones. The probe is the in (In the water, In the Viv etc). And the Unit is the out (Out of the water, Out of the viv etc). It can be used to take the temperature of both ends of the viv. If you put the probe at one end and the unit at the other. But this would then mean going in and out of the viv to push the button and check. I personally have 2 for this task. One probe at each end. Then I jut use the Out reading to read the room temperature. It also means ou can switch from In to Out without having to go in and out of the viv/RUB.

I couldn't find my instructions to quote directly....but this is from the website

aquarium thermometers

Hope this helps clear things up for you.: victory:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

on mine it's out for the probe end (mines a lidl one)


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

i have just checked mine, "atech" and a macro one and with both, the out temp is the probe


----------



## Atsumi (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine the out temp is the probe (which is designed to take more of a beating and difference of temps than the digital unit) so I put it on my basking spots. 

The actual thermometer unit is in my cool side of tanks.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah my probe is the out temp too


----------

